# Old Range Rover v Old Volvo XC90



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Been looking for a motor for some weeks now, waiting for my Visa to process.

Well got my freshly stamped Passport this morning with Residency so on we go towards Cardom and an Apartment.

I want to get an SUV - I'm tempted by the odd careful trip into the Sand, plus I've got my kids and wife joining me next year so would like space and the extra Metal, especially having sat next to the Sheik Zayed Highway for a few weeks, with all it's fun!

I've looked at all sorts from Pajeros, Volvos, Fords and have some across a few cheap Range Rover V8s on Dubizzle - 2004/5 models V8. All look good in the Sun!

Also seem some similarly tempting XC90's - Top GCC specs - some V8s also.
Looking to spend circa 35k AED.

I've owned neither, am a Car buff and while the Rangeys possible reliability worries me, I'm not sure, so thought I'd put it out there for opinions from drivers locally, who may have owned either or both. 

Fire away.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

To be honest, if I were you I'd either save up a bit more and buy something a bit younger and less risky. Although there are good ones out there, life in Dubai is hard on cars. There is a reason why some insurance companies do not insure cars older than 5 years. There is also a reason why RTA requires you to do a roadworthiness check every year if your car is older than 3 years.

I'm not saying that all older cars are crap or anything like that. But I am saying that there is more risk involved and you could end up with a lemon...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bluebossa said:


> Been looking for a motor for some weeks now, waiting for my Visa to process.
> 
> Well got my freshly stamped Passport this morning with Residency so on we go towards Cardom and an Apartment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The problem with these older V8 SUVs is twofold - firstly, what sort of a life have they led here and have they been looked after and regularly serviced?
Secondly - they are money pits when things go wrong. Spare parts are very expensive and servicing at main dealers is also expensive.
We have not owned a Range Rover but have had Volvos in the past and they were very reliable and well built.
The V8 XC90 was designed specifically for the US market and were very nice vehicles.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Froglet said:


> To be honest, if I were you I'd either save up a bit more and buy something a bit younger and less risky. Although there are good ones out there, life in Dubai is hard on cars. There is a reason why some insurance companies do not insure cars older than 5 years. There is also a reason why RTA requires you to do a roadworthiness check every year if your car is older than 3 years.
> 
> I'm not saying that all older cars are crap or anything like that. But I am saying that there is more risk involved and you could end up with a lemon...


Yeah, thanks heard that UAE is hard on them, but for that price? 

Most seem to be advertised with full service histories, some look to have led sheltered lives, new tyres etc. mileages are high ish but not really at 150km - I had a Saab in the UK that had done 300km so it doesn't scare me too much.

But thanks, helpful thoughts.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The problem with these older V8 SUVs is twofold - firstly, what sort of a life have they led here and have they been looked after and regularly serviced?
> Secondly - they are money pits when things go wrong. Spare parts are very expensive and servicing at main dealers is also expensive.
> We have not owned a Range Rover but have had Volvos in the past and they were very reliable and well built.
> ...


Yep - XC90 looks good, saw a lovely one at the weekend, went quickly, advertised as being run by a driver for a private family and looked immaculate - even though it was 2004. Lot's of car and 3.2 V6 I think so not all V8s.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

PS: Didn't know about the insurance loophole, but it's the same in the UK, tests every year and the weather gives them an equally hard time - Salt/Water/ Grit in the Winter etc.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bluebossa said:


> Yep - XC90 looks good, saw a lovely one at the weekend, went quickly, advertised as being run by a driver for a private family and looked immaculate - even though it was 2004. Lot's of car and 3.2 V6 I think so not all V8s.


Hi,
If you check the Drivearabia website and search new cars by make and model you can select each model year to see the price when new and when various options came out.
It mentions on the XC90, for instance - that the V8 was launched in 2005.
They also report on known issues for each car and have an interesting list of them for the XC90.
I have not yet looked at the Range Rover - but will probably have known issues listed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Whatever you decide to buy in the end, always have a pre purchase inspection done (regardless of complete service history or not). It's something that will cost you about 500 AED now but can save you thousands later on...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Two weekends ago I saw an XC90 being towed out of a sand dune out near the cycle track.

A dune had crept across the road and a few cars went straight through it but the XC90 ground to a halt and had to be towed out.

Not great, not even on the road.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Two weekends ago I saw an XC90 being towed out of a sand dune out near the cycle track.
> 
> A dune had crept across the road and a few cars went straight through it but the XC90 ground to a halt and had to be towed out.
> 
> Not great, not even on the road.


Sounds rubbish!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Volcos are crap in the sand, why don't you go down the usual route and get a Pajero?

I love the Green Oval so I'm biased, join a club on FB, Land Rover owners Middle East would be good, then get one of the members cars.

What's wrong with a Discovery, not dependent on electrics any where near as much as the trucks you've suggested at least - and brilliant in the sand.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Volcos are crap in the sand, why don't you go down the usual route and get a Pajero?
> 
> I love the Green Oval so I'm biased, join a club on FB, Land Rover owners Middle East would be good, then get one of the members cars.
> 
> What's wrong with a Discovery, not dependent on electrics any where near as much as the trucks you've suggested at least - and brilliant in the sand.


I've had a Landi for 20 years - Series 3 Lightweight, but I left it behind in the UK. Absolutely the best offroader - no doubt.

Not a big fan of the Disco - I was looking at the Nissan Xterra after posting, looks an alright compromise, but a bit plasticy / hardcore.

Fancy a waft of comfort - hence the Rangy idea?
Sounds like the XC90 is rubbish offroad.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 7/8 year old car - just got full insurance (with an international company) without any hassle at a competitive price*; got a quote from multiple companies and was able to pick and choose.

* I had to make a claim last year because someone hit my car in a parking lot; so the renewal pricing reflected that


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I grew up with Volvo estates (cue in jokes about the 1980s Home Counties). Great cars. But predictable in that around 8 years old they start requiring a lot of expensive repairs. After 1-2 years of nearly endless repairs then they can run seemingly forever. But is it worth it? Especially as you'd spend almost as much money on repairs as the value of the car. 

If you increase your budget to 45-50K you should be able to find an older Prado circa 2005-2006 with 150-175K on the clock. These cars run for ever with decent care and servicing/repairs are quite cheap and they aren't too bad in the desert either.

I am looking at getting a 2008-9 Prado for around 75K and with 100-120K on the clock. Although it was just two weeks ago I almost signed the papers to buy a brand new Scirocco, so who knows what I'll be looking at next week 

But Prados or anything Japanese ticks a lot of boxes. Reliable, decently comfortable, cheap to maintain and will go a long way. These cars are real workhorses. And resale is always good.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Or go the whole hog and terrify the neighbours...

Believe me, I'd have it in an instant.


----------

